# Weekly competition 2008-38



## AvGalen (Sep 16, 2008)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used.

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I am assuming that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* hasn't changed either, but just so you know: The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 50 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. (2.5 hours for 4x4x4 Fewest Moves)
For Match the scramble you can use a glas (or other construction) so you can easily look at all sides of the cube. You perform the scramble on (solved) cube 1, can use 15 seconds inspection time and the goal is to turn a solved cube into cube 1
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes in this thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends tuesday/wednesday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at tuesday/wednesday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *D2 L2 U' F2 D B' D' L F' L D' B2 L B2 R D R2 B U2 L2 U' L' B' U' R2
*2. *U2 B R' B2 U2 F' L F L' F2 L2 D' L U2 B2 D R' B L D' L2 F2 D2 L2 B'
*3. *L' U2 R B2 R F U2 F' U2 L U' L U L2 F2 L2 D2 L' D R2 U' L2 B' D' F'
*4. *R U F' D' F2 D' R' D2 L' D2 F' D' F2 U2 L' F U L B2 U' F R2 F' D2 R'
*5. *B R2 F L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 D2 R' U B' U' L2 F' D' F2 R' U' F D F D B

*3x3x3*
*1. *U2 F2 U' B2 R2 D B2 D' R2 B2 U R' B L F D' L2 U F' D' U2 (21f)
*2. *R2 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 D' F2 U2 R D R' U R2 B U2 F' L D' (21f)
*3. *L2 D B2 L2 R2 D2 U' R2 D2 U' L' U F2 L U F U' R' B F (20f)
*4. *R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 U R2 F2 R D2 B U' F' D' B2 F L' D' (20f)
*5. *U2 R2 D B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 U B2 U F L F' D R B2 U2 R2 (21f)

*4x4x4*
*1. *L B' Uw2 Rw R2 F L' Rw2 R2 B' D R2 Uw' Fw' R' B Fw' F' L' U2 L2 R2 F Uw U2 L R2 Fw' D Uw Fw' U' L' D Uw' U L F2 D' Uw2
*2. *D B Fw2 F D2 Rw2 R2 B2 R' U F D2 U2 Fw R B2 Fw' L' Rw R Fw D2 B Fw F Rw2 R2 D' F2 D' Uw' L2 F L Rw' R2 U2 B' Fw L2
*3. *B U L' Rw R2 D Uw2 B Fw' D2 Uw' U' L' Uw' B Fw' D' Rw2 D' F' U Rw' D' B' D2 Uw' U' B Uw Rw U B2 F R' Uw' Rw R2 B2 D2 Uw
*4. *B2 D U2 F' D L D B2 Fw2 F2 D2 Uw' F2 L Rw R2 Fw2 L2 U2 B' U' B Fw2 F' Uw2 U R' Uw' B' U F D' Uw' Rw Uw2 B2 F Rw' R Fw'
*5. *Rw2 F' R Uw B F' D2 R' U L Uw R' F U F Rw R2 D R2 Fw' Uw B Fw F' L Rw2 R B' R Fw L2 Rw' R2 B Fw2 F2 L Rw R' D2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Rw Bw' D2 B L' Lw Bw2 Lw' Bw' L2 Rw U' B' Rw' Uw U Fw2 Lw2 D2 Lw Rw' B2 Bw D F Rw' Bw Lw' R' U B L' Lw2 Rw' R' F' Uw' Bw Fw' F' U' Bw2 Dw2 B' Lw' B' L B Fw F' D Dw2 Uw' U' Lw2 B2 L' D' Lw' R
*2. *Dw B Lw' F2 R Uw2 Lw2 B' L Lw Bw' L Lw2 Rw F2 L2 Lw' Rw2 R' D Dw2 Uw Rw' Bw' D2 Dw' Uw2 Bw Fw D' Dw Uw L2 D Bw L F U Bw' L' Lw' D U2 Lw2 Rw2 R' Uw' Rw' R Fw2 Dw2 Fw2 F' D' U' F' Lw Bw L2 U2
*3. *Uw2 Fw2 F2 Lw Bw Lw Rw' R Uw2 U2 B' Bw' Fw' F2 Rw D2 L2 Lw' U L Lw' Rw' Dw2 Lw2 Dw2 Uw R D' Uw B' Dw Lw2 Rw2 R D2 Lw R2 B' L2 Dw2 U Fw D' Uw Bw2 Fw' F2 Rw2 B2 U' B' Dw' F' U' L2 B2 Bw Uw' B2 Lw'
*4. *Lw Dw' Rw' Dw Uw U F2 Lw B' D2 U2 R2 U2 B2 Fw' F' L2 Lw Rw R' D' Dw2 Uw U' L' Fw' Uw' U2 Lw' Rw' Bw2 Fw' F2 D Dw' Bw2 L' Dw2 L' R' F2 D Uw' L2 Lw Rw2 R2 Fw' Uw' R F' Uw' L2 B D Uw' U R2 D R2
*5. *Lw' D2 Rw Fw2 L' Rw2 D2 Dw2 B2 Bw Dw Rw2 D Fw2 L Uw2 Rw R' U L' Rw D2 Dw2 U2 L2 Fw' Rw' F2 Uw' U2 Fw Dw2 L2 F Rw2 D' U' Lw2 Rw' R2 B F2 Dw2 B' D2 Lw R' Dw2 Rw R F' Dw2 R2 D2 Dw U' Lw2 R Fw2 Lw

*6x6x6*
*1. *D 2D' 2L U2 L' B' 2B D' F 2R2 B 3F' F2 2D' 3U L2 2U' 2B' 2L R 2B2 L 3R B 3R' R 2B 2D' L' 3R' 2R' R 2U 2R R2 B2 2L2 2D B 2B' F 2R' 3F2 2U2 2R2 D 3U' U2 B 2B' R' D2 3U' B 2D2 2U 3R2 B U' 2L 3R 2R2 R 2F' F D 2B2 F2 D 2D' 3U' L' 2L' 3R' 3F L2 3F' L' 2F' R2
*2. *D' F' L D 2U2 B2 D' 2D' B2 2R' 2D2 3U2 2U' 2L 3R2 B 2B' 3U' F' 3R 2R 2B' 2R' B 2R' U2 2F' 2L 3R 2D' 3U L 2B F' 3U' 2R D' 2F' 2L 2F2 D 3R2 B2 2F2 3R R' 2B2 3F F' 2D 2R D2 2L2 D2 2D2 2L2 2U2 2L R 2B' 2R2 F' 2U F2 D2 2F' 3R2 2R B2 D' 2R' B' U2 B2 D2 2F' D2 U 2R' 2B2
*3. *L' 3F' L2 3R' 2D' 3F' 2F' L' 2L' 3R2 2R2 R B 2U2 2L 3U L 3R' R2 2D' 2U' L2 2R D 2L' 2D2 F' L D 3U 2U' R2 F D' 3R 2D L U B F' L2 2D' 3U2 2U' 2R2 B' 3R' 3U2 2L2 B2 2B2 3F 2F' F R' 2F F' 3R 2F2 D 2L2 3R B' 2F L' 2R2 R U 2F' 2D' 2L' F2 D' 3U2 2U2 L' 2F2 F2 D2 2D2
*4. *L' 2D2 2F' 3U2 2R' U2 2R2 D' 2U2 F2 D U' 2B2 F' 2L D 3F2 D L' 2B 2L2 3R' 2F2 2D L' 3R' 2D' 3U2 2U L2 3U2 3F' L2 3U' U 3R 2R' R' 3U2 2B 3F' L' B' 3U2 3F' F2 D U L' 3R 2R 3U' U 2L D2 2D 3U2 B' 2R' F D2 U 2B' 2F' 3U' L' 3R' 2R2 R' 3U L2 2L2 3R 3F R' 3U' B' 3F2 2F2 F'
*5. *2U 2L2 2U L2 2L2 R2 2B' 2F' 2D2 3F 3R2 2R 3F 2L D2 2D2 3U 2L' U 2B2 3F 3U2 B2 F2 D' 2D' 3R F 2L 3R 2B D 3U2 2U U2 3R2 2B2 2F' D' U2 B 2B' 2F F' D 3U' 3R D 2L' 3R 3F L 3R2 R' 2D' 2U F2 L' 2D2 B2 2F2 F 3U2 R 3U' 2R' 3U 2U' 3R R U 2L' 3R' 2R' 2F2 3R' 2U' 3F2 F' 2D2

*7x7x7*
*1. *D 3D' 3U' 2F' 3R' 3D' 2U' F2 L 3R 2R 2D2 3B' 2D' 3D2 R2 2F 2D' 2U2 R' B 3B2 2F L2 2L 3L2 R2 2U2 2L 3L' 2U' 2R2 3D' B2 3B' 3F' F' D L2 2D U' B' F R' B' 2U 2B2 D 2D 3U2 U' 3B2 3R2 B2 2B' 3F 2F' 3L R 3B U2 L' 3U' 2L 3F' 3U2 2R' 2U 2R2 R 3U2 2R' B' L' 3R' 2D 3U 2U' F' 3U' L' 3R' B' 3B' 3F2 U2 2F 2D2 2F F 3D2 2F2 3R 2D 3L U2 2F 3L2 2R' R'
*2. *3D U 2B' D 2D 3L B2 2B 3B 2F2 3L 2B F2 D' 3U2 3R' 2F 3L2 2D' 2F' L 3U R2 2D' 2B 3B2 3F' L' 2D2 2L2 3D2 3F' R' 3F' 2L' R2 3U 3F' 2F' 3U 2L 3B2 3D B2 2R F' 3R' 3U' 2B2 2L2 2R' B2 3F 3U2 2U' B' L2 3L2 R' 2F2 3D 3U2 U' B 2B2 3F2 2F2 F' L 3L' 3R2 R' 3U' R' 3F2 2F2 2L 3R2 R' 2B' U 2F' 2L' 3D2 F 3U' 2B' 2L' R U L' 3L' D L' 3L 2F2 L 3L2 U B'
*3. *3U2 U' 3L2 3R 2R D' 2D' 2U U2 3R2 2D 3L2 2B2 D2 3R' D2 2B' 3F' D' 2D' 2B2 U' L' 3R 3B 3L2 2D' 3L' 3B' L 2F2 3D 3B' 3F2 2F 2R' B 2B' 3B2 2F2 L' 3L2 2R' D' 3D' 3F F' 2L2 3L' U 3B 2F2 L2 2L2 3B 2U2 B' 2U 2L 2R' F 2D' U2 2F' 3L D 3R B' 2B2 2F F' 3D2 3U' 2R U 3F2 3R2 2F2 D2 2L' 3L R2 3B 3F' L D2 2U2 2F 3D2 3F 3L D2 3F2 2F2 2U' 3F 2R' 3D2 U 3R
*4. *3U 2U2 R 3D' 2B 3B' D' 3D2 3U' 2U2 3R' 2R' D 2D' 3D 3U 2U F' 3R2 3U' F R' 2F 2D' 2U' 2F2 2D2 2L2 2U' 3R' 2D' 3D2 R' B2 2B' 3B2 3F 2F' F2 3U2 B 3R2 2B' 2F' L' 3R2 R D2 3U 2U2 B F' L' 2D' U2 3L' 2D 2U' 3B2 3F2 D' 2R2 3D2 L 3L 3F' F2 D 3L R2 3F2 U' 3R' 3D 3L' 3D' 3F2 3D' 2U' 3R 2R' R' 3F2 2F' F R' B 3D2 F' 2L' 2U2 2L 2D 3L2 F' 3U' 3R' 3D 3R 2B'
*5. *2D B 2U' F' 2L' 3R 2R' 3B' 3F' L' 3D' 2R 2U B F2 L 3R' B 2B2 3B' L B 2D U' 3R 3U' U2 L' 3D' 2F' 3R 3B 2R 2D' 3D U 2B2 3B 3R2 2R2 F L' F' 3D' 3R2 R' D2 2D2 3L 2U 3L2 3U2 2L 2B' U' 2R' D 3F 3U' B' 2U2 3L' 2U' 2L 2R' R2 3B2 3F 2F 2R2 R2 2D' 2B2 D2 2U F2 R B2 L 3R2 2R 3U' 2U' U2 2B' 3B2 3F 2F2 F 2U' R2 2U 2L' 2D 3L2 3R' F' U' 2R2 R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 R U R2 U' L B R' U B L2 B R' B' R' B2 D2 L2 B' U' F' R2 U' B D'
*2. *L2 U L' F R2 B D2 B' U2 F' R F2 U' L' D' F' R D R2 U2 L2 D2 F' D' B
*3. *R U' R F2 U B2 D2 F' R' U R' F' R' F U' F' U' R' U2 R2 F' R2 U R2 B2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' L2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 B' R B2 F D' U' R F' U B2 F' U2 (21f)
*2. *B2 D2 U F2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 B' R' U F2 L' U2 F' U L2 D L' (21f)
*3. *B2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 B2 U' L F' L B' F U R U2 F L (21f)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' D Uw U Rw' D2 L2 B D' Uw' Fw2 F D2 L2 Rw' Fw Uw2 Fw2 F L' D2 Uw U2 B D' U2 Rw2 R' B2 U F' D Rw2 Fw' D L2 U Rw' D2 Uw
*2. *R' D' F' D2 L' Uw' U2 Rw' D Uw2 Rw2 D Uw U L' Rw R2 B2 D' Uw' U2 F U' B' L D Uw U B' Fw' Uw2 L2 Rw R U B2 Uw U B' D
*3. *F Uw2 U2 B2 F Rw2 D' U' R D2 Uw2 U Rw Uw Fw' Uw Fw' D2 Uw U L Rw' R' Fw' L R' B2 Uw' L2 B' Fw2 L' R' D2 Uw' B' Fw' F Uw U'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' Rw' F2 R U2 B' Fw2 R' Fw F L2 Fw Rw R F L' U2 Lw' Rw R D U B' Bw Fw' Rw2 Dw Uw2 U B' Bw2 Fw' L Bw2 D' Rw2 B' Fw F' Dw U2 Bw' Fw' U Bw F2 D2 Dw' Uw R2 Fw2 D Dw Uw2 U Bw D B Bw F'
*2. *B2 L' R D Bw2 L2 D Uw' U L Lw2 F2 Lw2 Rw Bw2 R Fw' U' L2 B2 F' U2 B2 Fw' Rw' R B' Fw' Uw' U L Dw2 Uw2 Rw' U L D2 Dw2 B2 Dw2 B2 Lw2 U2 L' B2 L' B2 Bw F R D' Dw' Uw' U' Bw Lw2 R Uw Fw2 R2
*3. *R U2 Lw' Rw2 B Dw2 R' F2 Lw2 R D L' R2 Dw' Uw' F' D' B2 Bw Fw R' Fw2 D' Dw' Uw2 U' B2 Fw2 Lw Fw' R Bw' Rw2 B' Bw2 Fw' F' D' B Bw' Fw D F' L' Bw' Fw R2 Uw Bw' Dw2 R' F' Lw D Dw' Rw' U' L' B2 Fw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *3R' R 3U L2 2R' 2B' 2F2 F 2R R 2U2 2L 2U' F' R 2D' 3U L 2U2 B2 F' L2 2R 2B' F2 2D' 2B 2L R' 3F 2D2 2B' 2R' R B 2B2 3F F' R D2 2L' R' 2U U' L 2R' R2 2U2 U2 3R 2U' 3F2 2L2 2D' 3U 2U' 2L U2 R 3F' D B' 2B' 2F2 2U' 3R' 3U2 B2 3F 2F2 R 2B' F2 2U2 2F 2R R 2B 2D 2U2
*2. *2L2 2R' 2U' B2 3U2 B' 2L' R F' 2D2 3F2 R2 3U2 L2 2B' D2 3U2 L' 2L 3R2 2R R' 2U' 3R 2R 2U' R2 3F' 2L' 2F2 F' 3U2 B2 2L 2R' 3U' 2U' 2L 3R' 2R R2 B 2B2 F 2D2 U2 B2 2B2 3F2 2F' F U' L 2L2 2R2 R 3U' R2 2D 3U 2R R2 D2 3U 3F2 2U' 2F L2 2R2 D' 2D' 2U2 B 2F2 2L2 3R2 3F' 2U 3F' U
*3. *L 2L' B2 3R' 2D' 2L 2D2 3F 2F F2 2U 2L B' R 2B 2F' 2D2 2U 3R' 2R' D 3U' 2L R 2D2 2B F' 2L2 2B2 F D' 2B 3R D R' 2D U' R' 2F2 2D 3F 2F2 F2 L2 2L2 3R 2D' 2U2 U2 B 3F2 3U2 3F 2U2 B L 2L2 3R' 3U2 U' 2B' F' 3R 3U2 2U2 3F' 3U B' D' 2D' 3U2 2U 3F2 F2 D' 2D 2B2 2D 3U' B'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *2L2 B 2B 2R B2 2B2 3F2 L R2 3B' 2U 3F2 3U 2B 2F 3U' 2U U B2 3B2 F2 D2 2B 3F2 3L2 R D' 2D' 3D 2U 2F 3D 3R' 2R2 B2 3F' 2U2 3F 2L' 2D 3U2 U 2B L' 2L2 3L2 3R 2R' R U2 3B' 2R2 2U2 2F' 2L' 2U2 2L 2R2 R' B' 2B 3F2 D U' 2R D 3F' 2L' 2R2 R' 3B' L' 3R 3U' 3B' 3U 2L 3B' 2U2 3R' 2B 3U F' 2L' D2 U R' U2 B 2F F' 2D' 3U2 3B 2U' F' 2D 3U2 2R' 2B
*2. *3L' 2D 3D 3B2 3F' 2F F' 3D' U' 3F L' R' 3F' 2R2 D2 B 3B' 2F2 2R2 3B2 2F U2 L U L2 D 3F2 2D' 2L' D U L 2L2 3R2 2D 2F2 3L2 3F2 2R 3F 3L2 R' 2U' 2L D' 3U L2 2L' 3L' 3R' 2R2 B' L 3L2 3F2 3D 3R' D 2U 2L' 2U U' 3L2 2F' 2U2 3F2 2L 3D L' 2L2 2R' R D2 R2 2B' 3B 3D' 2F' 3D' 2L2 3L R2 2D' 2F2 F' D 3L2 3R 2D 2U B 2F 2D2 U 2L' 2F 2D' B U2 3B2
*3. *U B2 2F' 2D2 3D' B' 2D 3L' 3D R 2D' 3D' B 2D' 2U2 2L' R U' R B' 2B' 3U B2 2B2 3B2 2F2 2L 2B' 2F2 2U' 2R U' F' 2U' 3L2 B 2L' 2U2 L B' 3F F 2D' 3D' B' 2L 2D2 3F F' 3D' R' 3D2 2L' 2R' F2 2D2 B' 2B2 3F2 2F' F2 D' 3F' F2 D' 3U2 2U 2B' 3F2 2F D 3D2 2B 2L2 3L2 R' D' 3U2 2U2 3F 2F2 2L' 2U' R2 3B 3F 2L2 2R' R 2B 2F 3U' 3B' L' 3D U 3F F 2U U

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 L2 D' F2 U B2 F2 R2 U B2 R' D2 U' L' R2 F L' U R D2 F' (21f)
*2. *F2 D2 U B2 U F2 L2 U' F2 D F R2 D' U2 B L' D L' R B' (20f)
*3. *U' L2 R2 U F2 L2 U' L2 R2 U2 L' B L2 B D U R F' R2 B D2 (21f)
*4. *D2 F2 L2 U L2 U B2 L2 R2 D B' D' U F2 U L2 R' U R2 B U' (21f)
*5. *D U R2 D' B2 R2 D' U' B2 U' F L B2 L2 U2 L' D2 B' D' L' U (21f)
*6. *R2 U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U' B2 D2 L' B D2 B2 R' U B2 R B D L2 (21f)
*7. *R2 U2 R2 D F2 U' R2 D' F2 U' B' F2 L2 D B U' L' R F D' R (21f)
*8. *F2 D F2 U' L2 D' R2 D' B2 U B2 L' D B L2 R2 U L R' B2 (20f)
*9. *U' L2 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 D U2 R2 B' F L2 D' B2 L' F' R' U R' U' (21f)
*10. *F2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 D U2 F2 D2 B U F U L' D' R2 B' L B2 L' (21f)
*11. *F2 R2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D' U F' U2 B L' D B2 L2 U2 B L F' (21f)
*12. *U' L2 D' R2 F2 D2 U L2 R2 B2 U2 R' U' F U' L' F2 U' B' F' U' (21f)
*13. *U2 L2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 D2 L' B F' D2 L B' U R2 D' F2 L' (21f)
*14. *U L2 U F2 L2 D L2 D U L2 B R B' U F' R2 U' R D F U' (21f)
*15. *D U2 F2 R2 U L2 U' L2 D2 F2 L B' L D R U' L U2 R2 U2 (20f)
*16. *U2 R2 D' B2 D F2 L2 U' R2 F2 R U F D' F R' U' L2 F2 R' D (21f)
*17. *U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D B2 D' L2 B2 F2 U2 L' B R D F' U' B' D R2 (21f)
*18. *F2 U F2 D' B2 U R2 B2 D2 F D L' U F2 U2 B L F R' U' (20f)
*19. *D' B2 D B2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 F2 D R D L2 D R2 D' F' L' D2 U (21f)
*20. *U' B2 R2 D2 U2 R2 D B2 F2 R D' U2 B' F2 U2 R U B2 L F' D2 (21f)
*21. *L2 U2 L2 R2 U' L2 D2 U B2 U2 L R D R2 D' B R' B' L2 B L2 (21f)
*22. *D2 L2 D2 U' F2 R2 D R2 D R2 B2 R B' F2 L F D2 B2 U R D2 (21f)
*23. *F2 R2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 D' B2 D2 U2 F' L2 R2 B' L2 U B L R F' (21f)
*24. *D2 B2 U2 L2 D' R2 U' R2 U' L2 R' B2 L B D' L' D F R2 D R (21f)
*25. *B2 D R2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F D2 R' B' R2 U2 L R F2 (21f)
*26. *U' L2 U2 R2 D2 U' B2 D2 U L' D' B F' U' B2 D' U F' U' F2 (20f)
*27. *L2 D U2 L2 D' L2 R2 D' L2 B2 D' L B' R2 B' F' L D2 R2 U R' (21f)
*28. *R2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 F2 U R2 U L2 F U2 R B2 U' R2 B2 D R2 U' (21f)
*29. *L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 D' B' U2 B R' U2 R' D2 B' L2 R2 (21f)
*30. *D R2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 R' D2 R2 D L' B U B F' D2 (19f)
*31. *F2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 D' L2 B2 D L2 F' D L B' U' F' R2 B2 D2 R' (21f)
*32. *D' L2 U L2 U2 F2 U B2 D L2 D' R D U' B U2 R' D' R2 F' U' (21f)
*33. *D2 B2 D B2 U' F2 D' R2 D' L2 B' U L R U2 B' F2 U' L' U (20f)
*34. *F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 L' R D B' R D2 L R B' R2 (20f)
*35. *L2 D' L2 R2 D2 U' F2 D L2 B2 R' D' B' L2 B2 R D F2 L2 B U' (21f)
*36. *D U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U' L D2 L' B' U' L F' R' F U R' (20f)
*37. *L2 U' F2 L2 R2 F2 D B2 U B2 U' L' U2 F' U' R B' F2 U B' D2 (21f)
*38. *U2 L2 D2 L2 U' F2 D L2 U' R2 B2 R B F L F R' D' B R F' (21f)
*39. *L2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' B2 U2 B2 U L2 F U2 R' B' D2 R B2 D2 U' F2 (21f)
*40. *U2 L2 U B2 F2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 R' D2 L B U2 F D' B2 F R' B2 (21f)
*41. *B2 F2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 L' B' L2 U L' F' U L' B R F2 U' (20f)
*42. *F2 D' F2 D' U R2 B2 U F D2 F2 L U' B' D R2 F2 R' U' (19f)
*43. *R2 D R2 U' B2 D2 L2 R2 F2 D' B' U R F' L D B L U B (20f)
*44. *R2 U L2 D' L2 U B2 F2 U2 B2 L' R' B R U' F U2 F U L2 (20f)
*45. *F2 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 D R2 D B2 F' D' L' R2 F' R' D' U' F R F' (21f)
*46. *D' F2 D U2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 U L2 R' U B D' B' R2 F U2 L D2 (22f)
*47. *U L2 D L2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D B' R2 D2 R U' F L B2 U L' (21f)
*48. *U' B2 L2 B2 F2 U' F2 D U2 B2 L2 B L2 F D2 L' U L' D L' F' U2 (22f)
*49. *D' R2 U2 B2 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 B' D' L' B F' D2 L B' D2 F' (21f)
*50. *U R2 U' B2 L2 R2 D2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 U R' U' L2 F L2 D2 U L' F (23f)

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 R' D L2 B2 U2 F' L U2 R D' (21f)
*2. *L2 F2 D L2 D2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 U R D' L B U L2 D' R' B2 U2 (21f)
*3. *B2 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 U R2 U2 B L' D B F R' D' R2 D2 R2 (20f)
*4. *L2 F2 D B2 L2 U' F2 D L2 R2 B R U' B2 L2 R' F2 L' F U' F2 (21f)
*5. *D B2 D' U2 B2 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 U2 R' F' U2 L' R U2 B' R' B R (21f)

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D' F2 R2 U' L2 F2 U F2 D L2 D2 R2 F L D' F' D L B' L2 D (21f)
*2. *D2 L2 D' R2 B2 D' U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F' L B2 D U' L' D2 U2 F2 R2 (21f)
*3. *F2 D L2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 D2 U' B' D' B F R D F D2 L' B R2 (21f)
*4. *R2 B2 L2 U' R2 F2 D R2 B2 U' R F D' B' L' D B L D' F (20f)
*5. *D B2 L2 D' R2 D2 R2 U B2 U B2 U L' B D' R2 D' F D2 B' (20f)

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D L2 B2 L2 D B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 D F2 L' R2 U' L2 B R' B2 D U2 (21f)
*2. *F2 U L2 B2 D' U2 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 F' D2 L F' R2 U' L R U' R2 (21f)
*3. *D' L2 D' B2 D L2 B2 D B2 D2 B F2 L2 U R' B2 R' U L R' U' (21f)
*4. *B2 D2 R2 B2 F2 D L2 U' R2 U2 B2 R U2 B' F U' F' U2 L B' R (21f)
*5. *R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 U L2 R2 F2 D U' R' B R F' L D' B2 F (21f)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D B2 D' B2 U2 L' U2 F2 D L2 F' L' U2 F2 R U2 (21f)

*4x4x4 Fewest Moves* Only experimental so if you want this to become regular, start submitting your solutions
*1. *D' Uw' F D' Rw2 Fw Rw2 U B2 Fw' Rw U2 B' L D' U' B' Fw F2 D2 B' F2 L' B Fw' F' L' Uw' R' Uw L' R2 Uw2 U Fw' F2 U B' Fw F

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *L' F2 D2 F2 U L' F' L B' R2 F2 L2 D R U F' D R' D2 F' D R2 F' U2 R2
*3. *R2 D2 R2 D L2 R2 U L2 U' R2 U' R' U' B' L R2 B D' L B2 D (21f)
*4. *F' Rw' R' Fw' D2 U2 F D2 U Rw R2 B2 Fw U F2 L Rw' R2 F2 Rw2 R Fw2 U' L2 Rw' Fw2 D2 B R' Fw' L' R U2 Fw' F' R2 D Rw2 B Fw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *D B2 D' B L' B R U2 R B' D' L2 U' B2 U' L' D2 R' F2 U L' U' L2 U2 B2
*3. *L2 D B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 U L D' F' D F U B L U F L D (21f)
*4. *R' B2 Fw F' L Rw' D2 Uw' U Rw' D2 U' Rw' R' D2 Uw B Fw F' L Rw R' D B' Fw2 F Uw2 Fw F' Rw2 D2 L' Rw R2 Uw' L R' Uw2 B2 Fw
*5. *L2 Bw' Lw' Rw' Dw Bw2 F' R Fw' Lw' Rw2 Uw' Fw' Dw' Rw R Dw2 Fw' D2 Dw2 L Rw' U B2 Bw' F Dw B Fw U R' Uw2 U2 Rw2 B2 Bw F Dw2 L Lw Rw2 R2 Dw' R' D' Dw2 L' U2 Fw' Lw' U' F' Uw2 B2 Bw Fw2 F Uw Fw' R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay*
*2. *D2 R2 D L B D' F' U' R B2 U B' D B D' F L D2 L2 F' R D' L2 F' U2
*3. *D2 L2 D R2 U2 B2 L2 U' B2 R' B' R D2 U F D2 B' L U R' D (21f)
*4. *F' L2 Rw' Fw Rw D R' B Rw2 R2 B' Uw' L' Rw' D2 U B Fw F Rw2 R' F' Uw2 Rw' F Rw2 D L' R' Uw2 U2 L U Rw B Fw2 F' U' L2 Uw
*5. *Fw F2 Dw F' Lw2 Rw2 R' D U' Fw2 L Lw2 Rw B R Uw' L2 Lw Rw2 B2 Bw2 Fw' Lw R' Dw2 L Fw2 F' Uw' L R' Dw Lw2 Bw2 Uw Bw2 Dw Uw2 Bw' F Uw' Bw' D' Uw R' Uw' Fw F' Dw2 F' R Bw' F' D B Bw2 D' Uw' F2 Lw'
*6. *2L' B' L R' 2D2 2U U2 2R' 3F' 2F' 2L B' R2 2F2 F 2R 3U U 2L U2 L 3F2 D2 U2 B2 3F' 2D' 3U2 L 2D' U' F2 L2 2L' 2R' 2B' 3U' 3R' 2D 2R B 2F R' 2F F2 D2 3U2 3F2 L B2 2L' D B2 2B2 R D2 3U' 2F2 3U2 L2 2L2 2R R2 B' D' 2U' U2 B' 3F 2F L F 3R 3F' U2 3F2 R2 2B 3U2 U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay*
*2. *R2 U2 B' R2 D F' U B' U2 L U L' U L' U B2 L' F' D2 F2 R' F' R' F2 R2
*3. *D' B2 D' B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 R' B' F2 R' U2 F' U2 L' B' R' (20f)
*4. *B' F' L2 D2 Uw' U2 L' Rw R2 B R D2 Uw U' Fw' L' B2 F' U2 R' D' U' Rw R' D B' U L2 Rw R2 D2 Uw2 U' B2 U2 Fw R2 D2 Uw' B
*5. *F' Lw' Rw2 R' D' F D Dw' L' B Uw2 Lw Bw' Lw' D' Uw L2 R' U Bw Lw' Rw Uw2 Fw2 D' R' Fw2 Lw2 Fw' L Bw2 F' Lw2 R' B' L D Bw' L' Lw' Rw' R2 Uw' R' Uw B Bw R' Fw2 F Rw Dw2 Bw' Rw2 Dw2 Fw F' Uw' B' Uw2
*6. *B2 D 2D F2 2D2 B 3F' L' 2F D2 B2 L 3U2 2U2 2L2 3R 2D U2 2B D2 3R' U' 2F 2R2 D B2 2U 2L2 R' 2U' 2R' 2U' B 3F2 2F2 2L2 B2 2B' 3F 2L2 2R2 B2 2L2 3F 2D' 2R 3U U' 3R' 2R2 R 3U 2U2 2B 3F2 2F 2R D2 3R' D2 L 2L2 3R 2R2 D2 2L' 3R' 3U L' 2U2 2L' B2 2B 3F 2F' D L B2 D2 3F'
*7. *3F2 3R 3B' 3F 2L 3R 3F' 2L2 3L' 2D 2L 3F2 L 2U' L 3F L2 3L' 3R2 R' D2 3U F 2D2 B' 3B F' 2U 2B' F' 2D 3B2 2D2 3U2 2L' 3L2 D2 3F 2R 3B 3F F2 2U 2R' 2U' U2 2L2 3F' F2 D' B 2D 3L2 3U2 L 3L2 3R2 2R2 R 2B2 3F 2F F R' 2F2 R 3D2 3L B2 R2 2B' F' 2D' 3D 2L' 3R 2B 2U2 R B' D' 3L2 R' U2 B2 F' U' 2L' 3D' 2F' R D' L R 2D' 3F2 U' 3R2 3B' F'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Snake* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-4,d=-1 / dUdU u=6,d=-4 / ddUU u=4,d=-5 / UdUd u=0,d=2 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=3 / UdUd
*2. *UUdd u=6,d=0 / dUdU u=1,d=-3 / ddUU u=-3,d=6 / UdUd u=6,d=-2 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=2 / ddUU
*3. *UUdd u=3,d=5 / dUdU u=-2,d=2 / ddUU u=-3,d=-4 / UdUd u=1,d=-2 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-5 / UddU
*4. *UUdd u=3,d=1 / dUdU u=6,d=2 / ddUU u=1,d=-3 / UdUd u=-3,d=-3 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-2 / UUdU
*5. *UUdd u=-3,d=1 / dUdU u=2,d=5 / ddUU u=0,d=-2 / UdUd u=3,d=-4 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=2 / UdUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *l b u R' U' L R' U' R B' R U B' U' L U B L B' U R' L' U L U' 
*2. *l' r U' R' L U' R' B' R' L' B' L' U L' U' L B L R L' R L U L U' 
*3. *l' r' U B' R B' L' B U' R L R U' B' L' R' B R B' R' L B R B U' 
*4. *l r L' R L R' L' R B U R' U' L' R' L' R U' R L U' L' R' B' U L 
*5. *r b' u L R L B' U' R' B' R' B' U L' R' B' U R' B' L B L U' R' B 

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-1) (-5,0) (3,3) (0,1) (0,2) (4,0) (-2,0) (4,4) (2,0) (0,4) (6,0) (0,4) (-2,2) (4,0) (0,2) (4,2) (-4,4) (4,0)
*2. *(4,3) (0,-4) (0,3) (0,3) (3,3) (6,0) (1,3) (0,2) (4,0) (-2,4) (-4,0) (-3,2) (2,5) (0,2) (-4,3) (-4,4) 
*3. *(0,2) (-2,6) (0,3) (2,1) (0,4) (-2,3) (6,0) (2,0) (-4,0) (0,1) (3,4) (4,4) (0,5) (0,3) (4,1) (5,2) (0,3)
*4. *(0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,5) (-5,2) (0,2) (-3,0) (6,4) (-2,0) (3,0) (-2,0) (0,4) (4,5) (0,4) (4,2) (6,4) (-2,0) (-1,0)
*5. *(0,-4) (0,6) (0,3) (1,1) (5,0) (0,3) (-5,3) (-4,0) (-3,3) (3,0) (6,3) (0,3) (0,3) (6,3) (3,3) (-3,0) (0,3)


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 17, 2008)

oh boy!

*3FMC:* 29 moves.
*solution:* 
psuedo 2X2X3: F' L R B' R' [B'] (6)

finish 2x2x3 plus setup [B2] R F2 R' [B2] (11-1=10)

finish f2l [B'] R F2 R' F2 B U' R' U (19-1=18)

LL: x y2 R U R' U' y R' x U' L U L' R B2 (29)

final solution after cancellations: F' L R B' R' B R F2 R' B R F2 R' F2 B U' R' U L F L' F' D' L' U L U' D F2(29)

this took about 20 minutes. lots and lots of staring lol.
*comment:* awesome. my goal for this was 36, so i was kind of upset when got to OLL and saw that i would be at 28 after OLL, since i would need a cycle with a cancellation to get 36. but yay, PLL skip! this was almost linear too, i only tried and undid one thing. i am really proud of that f2l, i think i made pretty good use of keyhole, it made for a few good cancellations. 

*2-5 relay:* 4:52.78 P
*comment:* lol another PB by a massive amount. been practicing 5x5 in preparation for the arrival of my v-cube, and it kind of helped.
Breakdown:
3x3: 21
2x2: 7
5x5: 3:00 
4x4: 1:23 P

*2-4 relay:* 1:38.31
*comment:* lol another awesome PB. no parity and just smooth solves, all with great look ahead.
3x3: 19
2x2: 5
4x4: 1:14

*3x3:* 18.27, 20.02, 18.61, (22.38), (18.09)
*avg:* 18.97
*comment:* pretty good. the first 3 were all yellow crosses, i am really starting to get into the habit of checking both for the best one which helps a lot.

*2x2:* (5.67), 5.47, (4.20), 4.84, 4.31
*avg:* 4.87
*comment:* good!

*clock:* 11.58, (10.50), 11.09, 11.67, (12.05)
*avg:* 11.45
*comment:* oh god. bad. bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad terrible bad awful bad bad bad.

*3x3 OH*: (52.48), 1:01.72, (1:02.28), 59.23, 56.67
*avg:* 59.21
*comment:* well theres my 5 weekly OH solves. the only thing i like about OH is that im going slow enough to do tricks that i wouldnt be able to see during 2H. like this week i had 2 nonlucky x-crosses, lots of edge control, and i even got to multislot on one of them! but i am still slow since i dont practice.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 17, 2008)

3FMC
The scramble is very easy! 
First attempt, about 4min:
F'LRB'R'B'F'U2)RF'R'FR2F'RF'R2FRDR'B2U'B'UB'R2D'R'DR2U'RD'R'UR2)U2F'
39moves

F'LRB'R'B'F'U2F'R2F'RUFU'R'FRF2R'F'RFR'F'RU2
27 moves skeleton leaves corner 3cycle. Expected sum is about 34 as of now.

F'LRB'R'B'F'U2R2FU'R'UFR'F2RF'RF'RU2R'
Leaves 2 2-cycle of corners.

2x2
1.	9.05	
2.	8.16	
3.	4.19	
4.	9.12	
5.	6.56	
average: 7.92

2x2 BLD
1. 17 memo, 58.02 total
2. 22 memo, 49.08 total
3. 13 memo, 43.30 total
Pure Classic pochmann except 2nd solve. I suck at execution.

RB'R'FL'FLFB2)B'LBD'LD2L'D'LDL')LRc2F'L'U'LUFU'L')LU'R'UL'U2RU'R'U2R
34 moves, another bad solution.

FL'FLRB'R')F2DFLF'L'D')* undo premoves B2L'
insert at*
This is so nice for Roux! All that's left are 4 edges and 2 corners.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Sep 17, 2008)

*3x3x3:* 18.83, 17.95, 15.61, 14.52, 18.19 *Avg: 17.25*

*3x3x3 OH:* 36.34, 34.88, 42.16, 26.58, 29.83 *Avg: 33.68*
That really sucked!

*3x3x3 BLD:* 50.31, DNF, DNF = *50.31*
DNF's were 51 and 1:00.

*4x4x4:* 1:18.34, 1:34.50 O, 1:14.48 P, 1:09.89 O, 1:37.33 O *Avg: 1:22.64*
4th solve was really good with 35 reduction but it had the slowest parity ever :/

*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF(8:19.72), DNF(4:42.27!!(2 2-cycles of wings)), DNF(6:15.66, 2:37 memo) 
I really don't know what happened with the 2nd solve, the cycles that were left were UFl->UBr, DFr->DBl. they're all interchangable, they make a nice pattern


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 17, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> *4x4x4 BLD:* DNF(8:19.72), DNF(4:42.27!!(2 2-cycles of wings)), DNS yet



Whaaa????? Unbelievable! Really? That 4:42 DNF time is amazing. I got 11:19 on that solve.  Awesome job!


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 17, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> *4x4x4 BLD:* DNF(8:19.72), DNF(4:42.27!!(2 2-cycles of wings)), DNS yet



Ville that's incredible! I don't know if my current method (memo and not all of BH algs yet) can catch up to sub-5, but I sure hope to at least stay on your heels. Simply crazy fast! Dang, I really need to finish my new memo method 

Chris ;-)


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 18, 2008)

3x3 multi BLD: 1/2. grrrrr. first effort at 2 3x3 multi BLD and i was of by a H perm. totat time was 18:25.25. i guess it was good 4 a first attempt


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 18, 2008)

*2x2x2:*

*3x3x3:* 16.06, (18.77), 18.05, 17.16, (15.45) = 17.09
Good. Cube locked up a fair bit though, because it's a bit warm.

*4x4x4:*

*2-3-4;*

*3-4-5:*


----------



## MistArts (Sep 18, 2008)

*FMC:*
Scramble: D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D B2 D' B2 U2 L' U2 F2 D L2 F' L' U2 F2 R U2

First try: 
1st: F L' F L
2nd & 3rd: R B' R'
4th: F D' L2 B L2 B' 
Combine: L2 D L B2 
F2L + 1x2x2 sq: x2 U F' U L' U2 L F 
Leave 3 corners: L F' L' F U' F U F' U
Premove: B
About 6 minutes.

10 Minute mark: (F2L)
1st: F L' F L
2nd & 3rd: R B' R'
4th: B F D L D
F2L: L' D L2 D'
Premoves: D' B2

11 Min.
Add OLL: D2 R D' L2 D R' D' L2 D' (Leaves J-perm) (Goes back to 4th sq)

12 Min.
After 4th sq.: U' L D L' U D' L' D L D' (22 + 2) (leaving 3 corners!)

13 Min.

(Getting flags)

(Friends called me outside) 

(Break at 14min.)

Alright.... continuing....

Commutator at the end: R B2 R F R' B2 R F' R2

Omg...Dinner

Continuing at 15 min.:

Solution after insertion (25 min.):

1st: F L' F L (4)
2nd & 3rd: R B' .R'] (7)
4th: {B F} D L D (12)
Leaving 3 corners: U' L D L' U D' L' D L [D' (22)
Undo Premoves: D'] B2 (23)
Insert at dot: U L2 U' R' U L2 U' [R (29)

F L' F L R B' U L2 U' R' U L2 U' B F D L D U' L D L' U D' L' D L D2 B2 (29)

I haven't looked at all insertions though.


----------



## fcwy1 (Sep 19, 2008)

2x2x2: 6.74, 8.93, 8.43, 7.88, 9.13 av.8.41

3x3x3: 14.87, 16.44, 15.58, 13.42, 17.46(+2, so 19.46) Av.15.63

3x3x3 OH: 25.71, 29.07, 35.71, 21.78, 27.97 Av. 27.58

4x4x4: 2:08.13, DNF, 1:47.31, 1:52.35s, 1:41.20s av.1:55.93s

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:31.78

magic:1.94, 2.06, 1.86, 1.84, 1.75 av.1.88

smake: 6.15(yeah! my new PB), 7.30, 7.21, 8.18, 7.78 av. 7.43


----------



## guusrs (Sep 19, 2008)

FMC 
(NB. scramble was D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D B2 D' B2 U2 L' U2 F2 D L2 F' L' U2 F2 R U2)

my solution: F L' F L R B' R' B F L' D' L D L D2 L F D' B' D F' D' B D' B2 (25)

Easy scramble, but stupidly I started with R B' R' B and needed 30 minutes to find out it was a bad start and continued searching with the most obvious and much better start: 
F L' F L R B' R' B (8) Then things went easy. With premove B2 I quickly found out L' D' L D L D2 L . D2 (16) was the best way to continue, leaves only a corner 3-cycle. 
Insertion possibilities were bad, but inserting F D' B' D F' D' B D at the dot cancels 1 move. Then undo premove scramble B2. 

Sad I am not in Bilbao right now...

Happy cubing.

Gus

NB. highlight to show spoilers.


----------



## MistArts (Sep 20, 2008)

guusrs said:


> FMC
> (*NB*. scramble was D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D B2 D' B2 U2 L' U2 F2 D L2 F' L' U2 F2 R U2)
> 
> my solution: F L' F L R B' R' B F L' D' L D L D2 L F D' B' D F' D' B D' B2 (25)
> ...





Spoiler



Gus,

L' D' L D L D2 L . D2 in your explanation should be F L' D' L D L D2 L .D2


----------



## rachmaninovian (Sep 20, 2008)

4x4x4: 1:24.02, 1:22.95, 1:24.52, 1:30.02, 9:56.87

for the last solve it was kind of screwed up, so I decided to finish breakfast and washup..and turn the last slice XD


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Sep 20, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > *4x4x4 BLD:* DNF(8:19.72), DNF(4:42.27!!(2 2-cycles of wings)), DNS yet
> ...



You're current method is just fine to get sub-5, its better than mine since my commutators aren't always optimal. I still need to get comfortable with my image system, but I'm sure I'll get sub-5 soon (maybe sub-4?). 4x4x4 BLD is so fun!


----------



## Mirek (Sep 20, 2008)

U2 R2 F D2 R B2 D' F U2 R U F D' F2 U B2 (16) unbeatable world record!

Do B2 as the pre-scamble move, everything else is easy.
2x2x1: U2 R2 
another 2x2x1: F D2 R B2
3rd 2X2X1: D'
the rest is obvious, pseudo 2X2X3: F U2 R U
and finish with F D' F2 U 
and cap it with the pre-move B2.
Unfortunately, I did not find the pre-move B2 :-(. Gus, next time you need to hide even your pre-move in your spoiler. It may be a big hint! )

Back to earth. My real solution has 29 moves. After finding it very soon, I investigated pre-move U2 that leads to several 9 and 10-move 2x2x3 blocks (the number includes the pre-move that will show up at the end of a solution). Sadly, no sub-30 from this direction.
L' B2 R'* F2 L2 F'** D R' D R D__ D' F D R' F2 R2 F2 R' +corners5
insert at * [R, D' L D] and at ** [F, R B R']
= L' B2 D' L D R' D' L' D F2 L2 R B R' F' R B' R' D R' D R F D R' F2 R2 F2 R' (29)


----------



## MistArts (Sep 20, 2008)

Mirek said:


> U2 R2 F D2 R B2 D' F U2 R U F D' F2 U B2 (16) unbeatable world record!
> 
> Do B2 as the pre-scamble move, everything else is easy.
> 2x2x1: U2 R2
> ...



That scared me for a second. My solution was 29 too.


----------



## guusrs (Sep 20, 2008)

Mirek said:


> ...................
> Back to earth. My real solution has 29 moves.
> ..................



Pfff, you got me Mirek! Now I'm warned for the next time.


----------



## MasakitChan (Sep 21, 2008)

*2x2:* 5.14, 8.14, 6.36, 5.31, 6.16 = 6.22
*Comments*: Slowly but precisely getting there.

*3x3:* 17.09, 17.88, 16.81, 13.33, 15.86 = 16.19
*Comments*: ADRENALINE RUSH, anyone?

*3x3 OH*: 47.88, 44.97, 53.75, 42.87, 46.00 = 47.09
*Comments*: It's a LOOONG ROAD to pass through you could say that again.

*4x4*: 2:11.47, 2:10.84, 2:08.77, 1:59.73, 2:05.64 = 2:07.29
*Comments*: Pretty nice after not even holding the 4x4 for almost 3 weeks .

*2x2 3x3 4x4 Relay:* 2:34.02
*Comments*: I caught this on video. I'll link it later when I upload it.

Yeah, pretty interesting WC.


----------



## Statical (Sep 21, 2008)

3x3:17.86,18.00,19.73,19.45,17.92 Avg Of 5:18.43
Super good one


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 21, 2008)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 12.25, 13.08, 14.11, 11.86, 13.19 = *12.84*
Comment: Seems like I’m getting worse every week.
*3x3x3:* 39.86, 26.51, 27.99, 29.69, 28.97 = *28.88*
Comment: Back to sub-30 – I’m happy.
*4x4x4:* 1:49.50 (O), 2:38.04 (P), 1:47.86 (O), 1:53.19 (P), 1:40.39 = *1:50.18*
*5x5x5:* 2:47.03, 2:56.40, 3:12.18, 3:00.48, 3:12.00 = *3:02.96*
Comment: I was doing well, and then on the third solve in the middle of doing edges, I suddenly stopped being able to look ahead. I don’t know what happened, but for the rest of the solves, I was pausing between every pair of edges. I hate when that happens!
*6x6x6:* 5:57.16 (P), 5:47.16 (O), DNF (massive POP), 5:30.40, 6:14.22 = *5:59.51*
Comment: On the pop, I had an internal piece pop out, and I tried to force it in, like Erik shows on the video. Sometimes it works, but this time it just exploded, and a quarter of the pieces came out. I didn’t finish putting it together until about 9:20, and the timer ran out before I could finish.  The 5:30.40 was a personal best, though.
*7x7x7:* 9:54.44, 8:41.34, 10:31.47, 9:23.21, 9:04.66 = *9:27.44*
Comment: Yes – sub-9!
*2x2x2 BLD:* 42.27, DNF (42.83), 42.58 = *42.27*
Comment: Now that’s consistency!
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF (2:27.47), 2:38.57, DNF (2:35.56) = *2:38.57*
These days, I’m less accurate with 3x3x3 than I am with big cubes.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 11:23.12 (5:55), 11:19.92 (5:13), 10:53.06 (5:01) = *10:53.06*
*5x5x5 BLD:* 20:43.21 (11:34), 19:47.25 (10:19), DNF (21:56.10, 11:01) = *19:47.25*
Comment: Third one was off by 2 + centers.
*6x6x6 BLD:* DNF (43:59.68, 18:55), DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Off by just 2 obliques.
*7x7x7 BLD:* DNF (1:04:14.83, 30:39), DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Off by just 2 obliques again.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *10/10 = 10 points, 1:18:52.89* (50:20 memorization)
Comment: I decided to do a real multi in honor of Dennis’s spectacular performance at Euro 2008 this weekend. Hey, it would have been good enough for second place there! I still just can’t go fast like the really good people can (Dennis, Tim, Rafal). It took me 15 minutes longer than it took Rafal to try 13. But at least this was less than 8 minutes per cube. By the way, this is my best 100% success result at home ever.
*3x3x3 OH:* 52.47, 52.58, 53.38, 51.55, 56.75 = *52.81*
*3x3x3 WF:* 1:57.40, 2:39.78, 2:31.00, 2:19.50, DNF = *2:30.09*
Comment: On the DNF, I reset the timer with my feet by accident towards the end. It was probably sub-2, too! 
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 3:00.13, 1:55.76, 2:01.31, 1:57.68, 1:47.76 = *1:58.25*
Comment: Yes! Sub-2, finally!
*2-4 relay:* *2:28.19* (no parity)
*2-5 relay:* *5:27.83* (no parity)
*2-6 relay:* *10:37.67* (no parity)
*2-7 relay:* *22:41.30* (O, none)
*Magic:* 2.63, 2.52, 2.15, 2.05, 2.00 = *2.24*
*Master Magic:* 4.94, 5.03, 5.08, 4.30, 4.69 = *4.89*
*Snake:* Still don’t have one.
*Clock:* 26.08, 24.68, 21.56, 22.16, 1:01.22 = *24.31*
Comment: On the last one, I completely messed it up, and then just started over.
*MegaMinx:* 3:14.07, 2:39.72, 2:57.71, 3:00.91, 3:14.30 = *3:04.23*
Comment: The 2:39.72 is a new personal best single solve. Funny I got it the same week as Arnaud’s personal best at Euro 2008.
*Pyraminx:* 21.84, 19.56, 17.31, 19.94, 25.88 = *20.45*
Comment: Just some lucky solves. I’m much worse than this.
*Square-1:* 1:05.90, 58.58, 1:05.05, 1:14.94, 1:41.18 = *1:08.63*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *34 moves*
R B’ R’ F L’ F L F2 R’ F’ L F R F’ L’ B L B2 D R D’ F U2 F’ U2 B L2 D2 F D2 B’ L2 R’
2x cross: R B’ R’ F L’ F L F . B L B2
solve 2 edges: D R D’ R’
setup and T perm, will leave 3 corners: R F U2 F’ U2 B L2 D2 F D2 B’ L2 R’
insert at .: F R’ F’ L F R F’ L’
R’ R cancel before T perm; F F become F2 before .
Not very good, for such an easy scramble.
*4x4x4 Fewest Moves:* *97 moves*
centers: L2 B' Dw D' B' Lw
Bw' R2 U' Bw
Lw2 B Lw2 B' Dw2 B' Dw2
B2 Uw' L2 Uw
Lw' B' Lw U2 Rw B2 R B Rw'
edges: Fw' R' F' R U B' U' Bw
Dw R U' R' D F' D' F L' D L Dw'
3x3x3: L2 U F2 R2 U2 R2
3x3x4: B' L' B F' L F
3x cross: D L2 F' D' F
4th pair and OLL: B R D' R' B' L B D B' D' L'
PLL: D2 B2 D' B2 U R2 F2 D F2 U' R2
parity fix: Rw2 Fw2 D2 Rw2 R2 D2 Fw2 Rw2


----------



## MistArts (Sep 21, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Mike Hughey:
> 
> *3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *34 moves*
> R B’ R’ F L’ F L F2 R’ F’ L F R F’ L’ B L B2 D R D’ F U2 F’ U2 B L2 D2 F D2 B’ L2 R’
> ...



Have you tried the 1x1x2 block on the front face first?


----------



## philkt731 (Sep 21, 2008)

2: 3.78 3.56 3.03 3.80 3.63 = 3.66 okay

3: 15.44 15.18 13.77 14.96 13.21 = 14.64 okay


----------



## Dene (Sep 21, 2008)

Wow Mr. Hughey, you really are improving a lot each week! (at 3x3x3, and feet)


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 21, 2008)

2x2x2: 4.98 5.62 [5.75] [3.78] 4.01
average: 4.87... :]

OH: 20.71 [26.8] 25.78 24.04 [20.23]
average: 23.51... :]

2-4 relay: 1:33.32
wow... 4x4x4 was 64 seconds


----------



## Carson (Sep 22, 2008)

This is the first time I have posted in the weekly comp:

2x2
1. 28.72
2. 25.81
3. 16.40
4. 21.19
5. 26.93
Average: 24.64

3x3
1. 38.33
2. 54.97
3. 48.02
4. 57.88
5. 51.44

Magic
1. 2.22
2. 1.93
3. 2.27
4. 2.03
5. 2.77


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 22, 2008)

Derrick.

Pyraminx: 6.78, 6.97, (6.28), (11.11), 10.16 = 7.97 avg
Comment: So bad at the end.... on 4th did wrong LL, and 5th I popped


----------



## Dene (Sep 22, 2008)

*2x2x2:* 13.63 14.50 15.68 14.80 13.40 => 14.31

*3x3x3:* 23.25 18.83 22.19 18.80 16.46 => 19.94
Why can I never get it right?

*3x3x3_OH:* 36.90 41.22 28.46 31.61 35.40 => 34.64

*3x3x3_feet:* 1:39.65 1:50.81 1:17.22 1:32.15 2:40.75 => 1:40.87

*4x4x4:* 1:17.58 1:10.41 1:33.81 1:19.18 1:09.58 => 1:15.72

*5x5x5:* 2:29.27 2:11.46 2:07.90 2:18.50 2:19.13 => 2:16.36

*6x6x6:* 5:19.28 7:03.00 6:04.93 5:15.16 5:25.19 =>5:36.47
Need I explain?

*7x7x7:* 6:35.34 7:29.02 6:41.46 6:55.36 6:42.19 => 6:46.34


----------



## Faz (Sep 22, 2008)

*3x3:* 18.20, 15.05, 19.58, 16.24, 15.55 = *16.66*
Comment: Meh, two sup 18's = fair average.
*3x3 OH:* 39.86, 36.70, DNF, 47.02, 35.61 = *41.19*
Comment: Usually avg around 37-38. Dnf was a timer malfunction. 
*3x3 BLD:* 3:10.42 DNF,3:36.53 DNF, 5:09.12 DNF
Comment: Just did my 1st bld today. 4:11.24. Trying to go slowly on the last one for accuracy, but i couldnt do it. Forgot edge memo on 2 of them. The 3:10 had 2 corners and 2 edges misoriented.


Overall comment: my 2 eastsheens broke.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 24, 2008)

I had some spare time during the way back from Spain1 -> Spain2 -> Belgium1 -> Belgium2 -> Netherlands. I did almost all of these during the travelling. I should have done MegaMinx during daylight, but I wanted to know if no sleep affects your results (especially blindfolded). Short answer: Not sleeping doesn't seem to influence my times. I even did 2 extra 3x3x3 blindfolded solves later and got another one succesfull in front of an audience (so did Joël). Sadly enough I didn't have time for FMC. I would have liked to beat that 16 move  solution.

I also see some great results by almost everyone else. Seems like the level continues to go higher and higher.

2x2x2: 8.30 9.34 7.41 22.80 5.84 = 8.35
3x3x3: 26.19 23.55 23.86 24.15 21.27 = 23.85
4x4x4: 1:31.63 1:22.22 1:38.18 1:21.11 1:41.47 = 1:30.68
5x5x5: 2:27.05 2:16.66 2:28.58 2:16.44 2:21.06 = 2:21.59
6x6x6: 5:05.16 6:03.18 4:52.61 5:54.88 5:42.46 = 5:34.17
7x7x7: 8:28.58 9:43.38 8:20.34 8:17.46 9:26.87 = 8:45.26
2x2x2_bf: 1:30.91 1:27.27 DNF = 1:27.27
3x3x3_bf: DNF DNF 7:04.83 = DNF
3x3x3_oh: 40.96 39.05 44.59 37.83 51.28 = 41.53
3x3x3_match: 1:29.31 1:21.13 2:39.59 1:17.88 1:11.94 = 1:22.77
234-Relay: 2:05.33
2345-Relay: 4:15.07
23456-Relay: 11:31.22
234567-Relay: 18:20.86
Magic: 2.09 3.02 2.03 6.52 3.88 = 3.00
Clock: 18.09 18.44 20.09 19.88 17.58 = 18.80
MegaMinx: 3:22.58 3:27.30 3:16.47 3:30.80 3:34.91 = 3:26.89
Square-1: 55.16 1:12.09 1:19.11 1:24.78 48.58 = 1:08.79


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 24, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> 3x3x3_bf: DNF DNF 7:04.83 = DNF



Your sleep deprivation didn't affect your results, but it looks like it did affect your reporting skills. Or are you switching over to the rules you proposed earlier (so 3x3x3 BLD is mean of 3)?



Some very nice times! But this week I managed to beat you on square-1, megaminx (thanks to you doing them in the dark and me doing them in very good light), and 2-6 relay (I take it you had a really bad pop?). I like the way our big cube times keep going down at about the same rate.


----------

